# How Dry?



## water_swater

How dry is it where you hunt, I'm seeing rocks in sloughs I haven't seen since they were dry, which isnt too far away. This isnt a small wetland either, probably an 80 acre body of water. We need alot of rain or things are going to get really dry in another month and half at this pace.


----------



## buckseye

Dryer than a Nuns buns.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I've hunted the devils lake area about 6 years and have seen only a couple very dry years, since you are out there, do you think it is shaping up to be a dissappointing year? I love doing the small pond thing but that can be horrible when its dry, just wondering if I'm going to have to look forward to hunting the big water only. thanks. :sniper:


----------



## buckseye

I would say it's generally dry statewide but we have scattered showers all summer so some areas do get a little more rain than others. I think the water table is down pretty much everywhere.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I think Delta put it best.....

It's Dry...Real Dry...Bad Dry

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pr/2008/080708_BPOP.php


----------



## USAlx50

goldfishmurderer said:


> I've hunted the devils lake area about 6 years and have seen only a couple very dry years, since you are out there, do you think it is shaping up to be a dissappointing year? I love doing the small pond thing but that can be horrible when its dry, just wondering if I'm going to have to look forward to hunting the big water only. thanks. :sniper:


Good news is people hunt fields in ND :beer:


----------



## water_swater

I am a field hunter, its gonna hurt field hunters too. The slough I was descrbing, when there's snows around it holds thousands of snows, if its not almost dry when the white boys get here, it will freeze very quick, the good news is people wont be able to sneak them because the water will have 100 yards of mud to the water. People complain about pressure ect, this year will be the worst in a long time!!!!!! People are already getting rid of sloughs the first barley just getting swathed.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Good news is people hunt fields in ND

USAlx50, I realize that people hunt in fields, I am one of them. But If the sloughs are dry then the usual fields with scattered small sloughs in them will be a bust for me. I think the snow goose hunting in general will be just fine since those nasty rats come by the thousands and doesn't take much to get them in a field. I'm just worried about the mallards, then need some water to go back and forth between the fields....I think.


----------



## buckseye

Drier than a popcorn fart!! :lol:


----------



## striped1

It was bad dry last year. It will be dust bowl dry in areas this year. No water means no ducks resting and little feed which means they pass through or adjust east or west until they find water.

I am afraid that it is going to be a very bad year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

People should not waste their vacation in NoDak land this year. Too dry. :beer:


----------



## Canuck

Thanks for the heads up.
I just cancelled my trip.
:wink:


----------



## SJB

We are going to cancel our duck huning trip to ND this year as well. It is way to dry. Guys, we need to pray for moisture in the next twelve months. It will come back to a wet cycle again. Just not for this fall hunt.


----------



## jpallen14

i just sold all my gear and im taking up basket weeving until another wet cycle rolls around. :eyeroll:


----------



## cgreeny

Drove down along the Des Lacs refuge and one of the lakes is a mud flat now. The others will follow shortly Im guessing. Its bad dry out west.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Good to hear all you guys are cancelling your trips! More birds for me! I'm close enough where I will still give it a shot, even if its dry. Better than sittin at home pullin on your weiner! I always say.


----------



## deacon

goldfishmurderer said:


> Good to hear all you guys are cancelling your trips! More birds for me! I'm close enough where I will still give it a shot, even if its dry. Better than sittin at home pullin on your weiner! I always say.


Truth is Dry. Reminds me of the late 80's and early 90's.

From 1997 to 2007 will go down as decade of excellent duck hunting in ND. This decade we will all tell our kids about as the 'good ole days'

Made a trip from Jamestown to Harvey to Minot to Bowbells to Mohall to Rugby, very little water and limited ducks. Face it we are in a dry cycle that will probably last another 5 years. Remember you heard it here first.


----------



## buckseye

Alot of the ducks that did find good nesting had two batches of ducklings this year. Little fuzzy's still around.


----------



## roughfishfever22

So with it being so dry does that mean all the ducks will come back to MN :beer: We still have more than enough water to keep even the hardest to please duck happy. It sure would be nice to see more than 1 or 2 flocks of ducks going by the decoys in the morning.


----------



## northdakotakid

Guys, as mentioned before... it is bad dry out there. There are areas where there are some fair hatches but lets be honest... after the third weekend of season most of the locals take flight to SD.

The candian prairie is a major concern ... look at the Delta article and it should say it all... but if your expectations are set properly (working for a limit) there is going to be some great pheasant hunting to be had pretty much anywhere south of 94...


----------



## barebackjack

northdakotakid said:


> There are areas where there are some fair hatches but lets be honest... after the third weekend of season most of the locals take flight to SD.


Wont be nary a duck left come monday after the NR opener.


----------



## roughfishfever22

goldfishmurderer said:


> Better than sittin at home pullin on your weiner! I always say.


I don't know about that. If you are planning on hunting in MN, I think that most mornings you would have more fun pullin :lol:


----------



## buckseye

Drier than Ted Kennedy after an hour without booze. :lol:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I don't know roughfishfever, I know even with very little ducks flying, we still manage to have a good time in the boat, especially when we beat the locals to our secret lake (which happens to be right next to a busy intersection in a large wildlife refuge)... :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Those arent locals your beating to the lake. Your beating more of your out of state buddies! Only out of staters are dumb enough to hunt the water and chase birds out of the state in a week! ie.. The great boat parade every fall!


----------



## R y a n

It is simply mind boggling how dry it is. I haven't seen it that bad since I was in high school back in the 80's/early 90's. I just returned from a trip home to Jamestown and we swung thru Highway 46 from Braddock over to Gackle, up thru Tappen/Dawson/Streeter/Medina, and then we took another trip up thru highway 36 from Wing/Tuttle/Pettibone/Buchanan, and back down to Jamestown. Wow  I'd say to the guys coming here for a trip to hold onto your money and save up for next year instead.

As bad as it was... Honestly I'd love to see them close the entire flyway for a year. Maybe even close the Mississippi flyway too...

I'd love to see the positive effect it would have on the birds.

Then we'd see who the true conservationists are amongst our ranks.

Those who would cry the loudest have their hands into some commercial aspect the deepest.


----------



## buckseye

Jeepers don't quit hunting just because it might be a better challenge this year. Dang so what if you don't kill a bunch of ducks or geese it's about fulfillment and meeting natures challenges isn't it?

It looks like the almighty sportsmen must have to win at their sport or they forfeit.


----------



## R y a n

buckseye said:


> Jeepers don't quit hunting just because it might be a better challenge this year. Dang so what if you don't kill a bunch of ducks or geese it's about fulfillment and meeting natures challenges isn't it?
> 
> It looks like the almighty sportsmen must have to win at their sport or they forfeit.


Hey buckseye

not sure if you were referring to me 

It's not about quitting hunting due to it being more of a challenge. It is about the overall picture of getting some amount of reward for sucking up to pay the higher gas prices. It is very defeating to think that even as a local with local knowledge, that it will be a very hard year to see action. I remember what it was like back in those lean years. We would go an entire day without seeing a workable flock of birds. That type of scenario happening again, combined with high gas prices and less PLOTS open to hunters, and it has the ingredients for a very dissatisifying season no matter how you gauge success.

I also don't need to "bag" a limit. However we don't get out very often(as much as I used to), and I'd at least like to shoulder my gun enough times shoot a box of shells.  Having a wide variety of birds to persue, enough places to hunt, and enough action to keep a guy awake is all I'm looking for. That type of possible success is what makes my dad eager to get off his lazy boy and go out in the field with me bright and early which is my true motivation. If he thinks we might not have anywhere to hunt, combined with high gas, he has an excuse to stay and watch football


----------



## buckseye

> It is very defeating to think that even as a local with local knowledge, that it will be a very hard year to see action.


  Who and where are you talking about, I don't know a single local hunter who is the least bit concerned with finding plenty of birds of every kind.



> I remember what it was like back in those lean years. We would go an entire day without seeing a workable flock of birds


You flabbergast me Ryan, exactly when were your lean years because they may not have been anyone else's lean years.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Hey shooteminthelip that water he was talking about is about 20 miles east of Detroit Lakes  So I wouldn't get to concerned about us chasing the ducks out of ND. You would have to be a pretty darn good hunter to get a limit of duck or 1 duck for that matter in a field in the area we hunt in MN. Just letting you know the rest of the story.


----------



## R y a n

buckseye said:


> It is very defeating to think that even as a local with local knowledge, that it will be a very hard year to see action.
> 
> 
> 
> Who and where are you talking about, I don't know a single local hunter who is the least bit concerned with finding plenty of birds of every kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember what it was like back in those lean years. We would go an entire day without seeing a workable flock of birds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You flabbergast me Ryan, exactly when were your lean years because they may not have been anyone else's lean years.
Click to expand...


----------



## just ducky

R y a n said:


> ...I'd say to the guys coming here for a trip to hold onto your money and save up for next year instead...


Not sure if you're trying some "spin" here to deter non-residents from coming, but I'm sure the local townsfolk where we go would disagree. The $$$'s we bring in keep them afloat. I can only speak for the 10-15 in my group who are fortunate enough to be able to afford the trip to ND...it's not about limits for us...it's about being in the pothole region with some of our close friends and family, and enjoying the hospitality that the ND residents afford us. We've been coming so many years that it's like coming home to us (the ring-leader in our group was in fact raised in ND and still has family there), and we're treated like family. I hope ND residents realize that you are truly blessed with the waterfowl you have...even in a dry year...compared to most of the country. If the numbers are in fact down because of the drought, then reduce the daily limits accordingly. We'll still come. And there are always pheasants and sharpies to chase if we can't find ducks. Wouldn't miss the trip for the world.


----------



## cgreeny

I dont think its to deter any from coming to ND to hunt this fall but I think its more a warning to those planning their trip to be ready to put on a hundred miles a day scouting. There are places my father-in-law has never ever seen dry and he has lived in this spot of ND his entire life. Its going to be alot of work to find alot of numbers of birds this year and I wouldnt be opposed to them dropping the limit again, when I started shooting ducks the limit was 3. I think thats all some are trying to get across. If you do come, there will be plenty of upland birds to chase around. Roosters, Sharpies, and huns.


----------



## buckseye

> be ready to put on a hundred miles a day scouting. There are places my father-in-law has never ever seen dry and he has lived in this spot of ND his entire life. Its going to be alot of work to find alot of numbers of birds this year


Nah probably not unless you want it that way. 8) You locals who know so much are fogetting about all the stockwater ponds and how full of ducks the rivers and lakes are. In drought years our lakes become ponds.


----------



## just ducky

Keep in mind that those of us coming from other states think a slow day or week in ND is pretty darn good...just a fact compared to where we come from. Certainly will be tougher with less water, but it's been downhill on water ever since my first year out in the mid-90's when there was water everywhere. So it's nothing new. Just have to be more creative if you're gonna hunt water.


----------



## Bustem36

I dont get alot of the worry about the hunting. I hunt centeral ND every year and my dad has been going out there since the early 70s. Places that are lakes now were fields and cattail sloughs then. When I was 4 or 5 he carried me on his back through a slough that even now with how dry it is needs a boat to get across.

There may not be ducks everywhere like the last 10years or so but there will be ducks just gotta find them. Infact my dad just took a trip out to our house and said its really dry but he has soon more ducks and pheasants than hes seen in a long while.

Maybe its just the area we are in but dont let it discourage you get out find new ground and hunt!


----------



## barebackjack

Its gonna get nasty bad when the NR's show up this year.

I cant wait for the stories that are gonna get posted on here the week after the NR opener....."roost busted"......"downwinded", etc etc etc. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## R y a n

cgreeny said:


> I dont think its to deter any from coming to ND to hunt this fall but I think its more a warning to those planning their trip to be ready to put on a hundred miles a day scouting. There are places my father-in-law has never ever seen dry and he has lived in this spot of ND his entire life. Its going to be alot of work to find alot of numbers of birds this year and I wouldnt be opposed to them dropping the limit again, when I started shooting ducks the limit was 3. I think thats all some are trying to get across. If you do come, there will be plenty of upland birds to chase around. Roosters, Sharpies, and huns.


That's all I was trying to say...

Thanks for putting those thoughts up.


----------



## R y a n

just ducky said:


> Certainly will be tougher with less water, but it's been downhill on water ever since my first year out in the mid-90's when there was water everywhere. So it's nothing new.
> 
> Just have to be more creative if you're gonna hunt water.


Like not hunting water? That will be imperative this year if we are to keep the ducks around for as long as possible. But we always have some who steadfastly and stubbornly stick to the old tactics even in when tougher conditions mean less water and more concentrated birds (which means more likely to bust a roost and send birds packing south)

Not trying to start a controversy or war of words mind you. Just explaining what the reduced water will equate to.


----------



## buckseye

*barebackjack wrote*



> I cant wait for the stories that are gonna get posted on here the week after the NR opener....."roost busted"......"downwinded", etc etc etc.


*Ryan wrote*



> But we always have some who steadfastly and stubbornly stick to the old tactics even in when tougher conditions mean less water and more concentrated birds (which means more likely to bust a roost and send birds packing south)
> 
> Not trying to start a controversy or war of words mind you. Just explaining what the reduced water will equate to.


Didn't have to wait long did we...

Whatever you all do don't listen to Ryan, he's about 1300 miles from NoDak. :lol:


----------



## northdakotakid

Well, I hate to say it but you are going to see more roost busting this year for the sheer fact that there is less hunting opportunities on small water. I think the refuges this year will be as full as they have ever been since that seems to be the only place that the birds can rest...

*Again, I am not trying to deter people from coming to North Dakota and your patronage is appreciated... but be careful how you pidgeon hole the small towns that support you as much as you support them. *
It is mighty handy to have a cafe to get a hot breakfast or lunch in, a small store to get your groceries in and a bar to tell the stories from the day in... don't ever forget that it is more of a two way street than you think.

Respect ...


----------



## R y a n

buckseye said:


> *barebackjack wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait for the stories that are gonna get posted on here the week after the NR opener....."roost busted"......"downwinded", etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ryan wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we always have some who steadfastly and stubbornly stick to the old tactics even in when tougher conditions mean less water and more concentrated birds (which means more likely to bust a roost and send birds packing south)
> 
> Not trying to start a controversy or war of words mind you. Just explaining what the reduced water will equate to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't have to wait long did we...
> 
> Whatever you all do don't listen to Ryan, he's about 1300 miles from NoDak. :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol:

it's true! Don't listen to me! ha! (But not for long as we are kicking around the timing for coming back sooner) 

We were just back for 3 weeks in July. I was serious about the lack of water though.... glad I could hook you up with the almost guranteed response about roost busting! I wanted the glory! oke: :stirpot:

j/k! but someone had to do it!


----------



## R y a n

northdakotakid said:


> Well, I hate to say it but you are going to see more roost busting this year for the sheer fact that there is less hunting opportunities on small water. I think the refuges this year will be as full as they have ever been since that seems to be the only place that the birds can rest...
> 
> *Again, I am not trying to deter people from coming to North Dakota and your patronage is appreciated... but be careful how you pidgeon hole the small towns that support you as much as you support them. *
> 
> It is mighty handy to have a cafe to get a hot breakfast or lunch in, a small store to get your groceries in and a bar to tell the stories from the day in... don't ever forget that it is more of a two way street than you think.
> 
> Respect ...


werd.

From one of the most respected guys on this Forum.


----------



## dblkluk

northdakotakid said:


> *Again, I am not trying to deter people from coming to North Dakota and your patronage is appreciated... but be careful how you pidgeon hole the small towns that support you as much as you support them. *
> It is mighty handy to have a cafe to get a hot breakfast or lunch in, a small store to get your groceries in and a bar to tell the stories from the day in... don't ever forget that it is more of a two way street than you think.
> 
> Respect ...


Very well put..
You are giving these business owners your money, in return for a service that you value and need.

Please do not treat them like you are doing charity work.


----------



## buckseye

> I think the refuges this year will be as full as they have ever been since that seems to be the only place that the birds can rest...


Hardly... there are thousands of small lakes in ND and 10's of thousands of man made stockponds.


----------



## R y a n

buckseye said:


> I think the refuges this year will be as full as they have ever been since that seems to be the only place that the birds can rest...
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly... there are thousands of small lakes in ND and 10's of thousands of man made stockponds.
Click to expand...

And as we both know that is meaningless... as when the shooting starts the birds no longer roost on them. They go to the larger more open water where they can't be touched normally...

Unless they are pursued and chased off by those with boats.

It happens every year.

And with reduced large water available, like has been noted above it will cause a concentration of birds and those with boats willing to pursue them.


----------



## just ducky

northdakotakid said:


> Well, I hate to say it but you are going to see more roost busting this year for the sheer fact that there is less hunting opportunities on small water. I think the refuges this year will be as full as they have ever been since that seems to be the only place that the birds can rest...
> 
> *Again, I am not trying to deter people from coming to North Dakota and your patronage is appreciated... but be careful how you pidgeon hole the small towns that support you as much as you support them. *
> It is mighty handy to have a cafe to get a hot breakfast or lunch in, a small store to get your groceries in and a bar to tell the stories from the day in... don't ever forget that it is more of a two way street than you think.
> 
> Respect ...


Man did you take my statement wrong...how did you possibly get the idea that I was disrespecting the local people there? Just the opposite...these are the greatest people in the world...the salt of the earth. Honestly if it sounded like that, it was not intended. All I'm saying is the locals that we've come to know in the past 10-12 years...the diner...the grocer...the hardware...the gas station...all rely heavily on hunter dollars...both watefowlers and upland. Those are their words...not mine. If you cut the hunter numbers in half, you'd have some mighty unhappy local businesses.


----------



## buckseye

*Ryan wrote*



> And as we both know that is meaningless... as when the shooting starts the birds no longer roost on them.


Actually not Ryan  The only official tornado's of ducks I've seen were into stockponds near their feed.

You sure like to quack alot about stuff that is totaly unpredictable. You know some people might get confused and believe what you say. :lol:


----------



## just ducky

R y a n said:


> Like not hunting water?...


Sure, that's part of getting creative. We do hunt dry fields a lot, but we favor water hunting, even though most know the way to shoot limits is to dry field hunt. May have to do more dry fields this fall, but I doubt it. We don't hunt roosts, but we do a lot of little potholes that always have a bit of water. Lots of gaddies, teal, and some mallards. But I love to hunt Cans, Reds, bb's, etc. and ya don't shoot many of them in the picked barley or corn.

And I'm gonna avoid the whole roost busting discussion before it gets heated. Been there...done that.


----------



## Bustem36

Why is everyone that busts the roost and treats the small town locals assumed to be Non Residents. My father has hutned out in ND since the 70s and I have hunted out there for the past 11 years. Never have I disrespected a resident of the state. I've heard more farmers talkin about people from Bismark, Fargo and Grand Forks goin out to hunt ducks in our area and being disrespectful and acting like they run the state than I've heard about non residents. (not that I haven't heard about NRs)

Also I have both field hunted and hunted over water mostly staging sloughs where ducks fly from a root to a field then jump to a small pond to water then back to a field. We shoot drakes only. When we have enough ducks (not always our limit)we leave the pond and dont shoot it for the rest of the trip so we dont push the ducks out of the area.

Even so this whole roost busting and Non-Resident crap is way beyond played out. Give it a rest and worry about the poachers and people illegally taking game and breaking laws.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I completely agree...i remember hunting out near devils lake with my dad years ago and every farmer we talked to didn't have a problem with us. (we are from MN) But they complained that the locals from in town thought they could hunt on their farms without asking. They praised us for being respectful and treated us very well and made our hunting experiences worthwile. Most of them actually let us drive out in their fields with our truck or four wheeler.


----------



## mshutt

Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain 
Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!


----------



## just ducky

mshutt said:


> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!


Good redirect...back to the original topic. How about some positive posts regarding the subject...what are some strategies when the water is low due to the dry season? (other than the previously stated "don't hunt water"). A couple years ago we set up our layout field blinds right on a dry point going out into a pothole and laid right on the dirt right next to the water. It was kind of like hunting in a layout boat up here on the great lakes. Didn't seem to bother the birds much. But again this was mostly divers coming into long-lines.


----------



## buckseye

> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!


Now thats dry, we've had at least twice that in the north central area. You all might be surprised by how much water is around, I see a certain refuge has filled some mighty big ponds again this year even without an abundace of rains.


----------



## barebackjack

just ducky said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic. How about some positive posts regarding the subject...what are some strategies when the water is low due to the dry season? (other than the previously stated "don't hunt water"). A couple years ago we set up our layout field blinds right on a dry point going out into a pothole and laid right on the dirt right next to the water. It was kind of like hunting in a layout boat up here on the great lakes. Didn't seem to bother the birds much. But again this was mostly divers coming into long-lines.
Click to expand...

Sorry dude. But when its this dry, the best bet for SUSTAINED huntable numbers is to stay OFF the water, no matter how big. Hate to burst your bubble.

The problem with NR's is, your only here for a week or two. You guys dont see the ramifications of hunting water. Sure, you may have a good hunt while your here, but you dont see the aftermath of water hunting when its dry. When every duck skips town the weekend you leave town because theyve had enough of not being able to find water thats unmolested.


----------



## just ducky

barebackjack said:


> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic. How about some positive posts regarding the subject...what are some strategies when the water is low due to the dry season? (other than the previously stated "don't hunt water"). A couple years ago we set up our layout field blinds right on a dry point going out into a pothole and laid right on the dirt right next to the water. It was kind of like hunting in a layout boat up here on the great lakes. Didn't seem to bother the birds much. But again this was mostly divers coming into long-lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dude. But when its this dry, the best bet for SUSTAINED huntable numbers is to stay OFF the water, no matter how big. Hate to burst your bubble.
> 
> The problem with NR's is, your only here for a week or two. You guys dont see the ramifications of hunting water. Sure, you may have a good hunt while your here, but you dont see the aftermath of water hunting when its dry. When every duck skips town the weekend you leave town because theyve had enough of not being able to find water thats unmolested.
Click to expand...

As they say each year at the Kentucky Derby...AND THEY'RE OFF!!!

Not touching this with a ten foot pole...bye to this thread :wink:


----------



## dblkluk

buckseye said:


> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats dry, we've had at least twice that in the north central area. You all might be surprised by how much water is around, I see a certain refuge has filled some mighty big ponds again this year even without an abundace of rains.
Click to expand...

If I 'm not mistaken in assuming which refuge you are talking about Buckseye, I have been in contact with the manager of that refuge in the last few days and he was very concerned about the low pool levels and the effects of it on banding efforts taking place in the next couple months.

There's some water there, but not an over abundance.


----------



## barebackjack

just ducky said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic. How about some positive posts regarding the subject...what are some strategies when the water is low due to the dry season? (other than the previously stated "don't hunt water"). A couple years ago we set up our layout field blinds right on a dry point going out into a pothole and laid right on the dirt right next to the water. It was kind of like hunting in a layout boat up here on the great lakes. Didn't seem to bother the birds much. But again this was mostly divers coming into long-lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dude. But when its this dry, the best bet for SUSTAINED huntable numbers is to stay OFF the water, no matter how big. Hate to burst your bubble.
> 
> The problem with NR's is, your only here for a week or two. You guys dont see the ramifications of hunting water. Sure, you may have a good hunt while your here, but you dont see the aftermath of water hunting when its dry. When every duck skips town the weekend you leave town because theyve had enough of not being able to find water thats unmolested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As they say each year at the Kentucky Derby...AND THEY'RE OFF!!!
> 
> Not touching this with a ten foot pole...bye to this thread :wink:
Click to expand...

Just calling it like I see it. And it happens every year, especially in the early season and years of low water.


----------



## buckseye

> If I 'm not mistaken in assuming which refuge you are talking about Buckseye, I have been in contact with the manager of that refuge in the last few days and he was very concerned about the low pool levels and the effects of it on banding efforts taking place in the next couple months.
> 
> There's some water there, but not an over abundance


Haha... Ol Gary pulling one on you. I was just at Rock Dam two days ago and it is backed up almost over that, and was recently backed up over it. So good ol gravity is probably correct again. I've seen the level at Rock Dam an easy 10 feet lower. And I'm talking downstream not above the dam. I haven't seen it look so good in 12-15 years. Actually you should see it for your self so you don't have to believe someone who doesn't work for the government. 8)


----------



## northdakotakid

Hey guys,

I didn't want to start the whole Res V. Non-Res arguement. My intention was to show that there is a two way relationship that at times we forget is in place.

So let's cut this off before it goes down the same street it tends to go... especially a month of two before the season.

WATER REPORT

We have gotten some rain over the past few weeks but it really has had little effect on the water situation other than it will help sprout out some green winter wheat & barley fields for the geese this fall.

I made a trip from Bismarck to Max, headed north our of Wilton up through Butte... it was dang dry. I mean really dry. There was actually a traditional water shed that had cattails around the edge that a farmer had late planted oats in... something I had never seen before. 
They were harvetsing lentils, winter wheat and barley.

I went back to Woodworth via Bismarck then to Jamestown.... very dry... some shed water around Jamestown from last weeks rains but it was drying fast.

I am saying it straight guys... you can look at the maps on moisture all you want and try to determine where to go... but until you get boots on the ground you will not fully understand the current lack of water.


----------



## mshutt

just ducky said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry I guess what i posted didnt have anything to do with HOW DRY?(The topic name)...The discussion isnt on strategies, or Res vs.non res ...he simply asked HOW DRY are the areas you hunt!


----------



## WingedShooter7

Its not dry at all really over here in Sodak, most all stock dams are full and its just now starting to brown up


----------



## bandman

mshutt said:


> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I guess what i posted didnt have anything to do with HOW DRY?(The topic name)...The discussion isnt on strategies, or Res vs.non res ...he simply asked HOW DRY are the areas you hunt!
Click to expand...

I think he was actually applauding you for bringing the subject back to the original topic.


----------



## barebackjack

mshutt said:


> just ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in eastern north dakota last year, we had 15 inchesof rain
> Here in eastern north dakota this year, we have under 5 inches of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Good redirect...back to the original topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry I guess what i posted didnt have anything to do with HOW DRY?(The topic name)...The discussion isnt on strategies, or Res vs.non res ...he simply asked HOW DRY are the areas you hunt!
Click to expand...

You guys got all those real wet and heavy spring snows. That helped your soil moisture. We started dry, and got drier.


----------



## USSapper

buckseye said:


> Alot of the ducks that did find good nesting had two batches of ducklings this year. Little fuzzy's still around.


Just means they had a late hatch. A duck will renest if it loses its first clutch but it will not nest and hatch ducklings twice in the same year


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just got done with 400 miles of scouting last night and this morning for the goose opener.

I saw only one spot that had a huntable number of ducks. There was no close second, I don't think I saw more than a handful anywhere else (and very few handfuls).

Depressing is the only word to describe it.


----------



## Blue Plate

I would think you guys would get tired of this same old topic. :eyeroll:

My favorite part is when hunters tell other hunters how they should hunt.

Personally, I don't hunt fields in ND because I fields hunt too much in MN. This will be my 10th year in ND, going for just 3 days. That is enough time to kill plenty of ducks. During those 10 years I've seen some dry years and wet years. I think 2003 was the worse from what I remember in terms of dry conditions. In 2003 I could walk our little marsh without getting my knees wet. Last year I could only walk in 10 feet before it was over my waders. If it's dry, that's a good and bad thing. I'll find out in a 6 weeks.

A shot from 2003. . . . .


----------



## just ducky

Blue Plate said:


> I would think you guys would get tired of this same old topic. :eyeroll:
> 
> My favorite part is when hunters tell other hunters how they should hunt.
> 
> Personally, I don't hunt fields in ND because I fields hunt too much in MN. This will be my 10th year in ND, going for just 3 days. That is enough time to kill plenty of ducks. During those 10 years I've seen some dry years and wet years. I think 2003 was the worse from what I remember in terms of dry conditions. In 2003 I could walk our little marsh without getting my knees wet. Last year I could only walk in 10 feet before it was over my waders. If it's dry, that's a good and bad thing. I'll find out in a 6 weeks.


Kind of my thinking as well. I've been going to ND since 1998, and yeah there have been wet and dry years. Thing ND residents don't understand is that even in a down year, the volume of birds there is much higher than where most of us come from. Just a fact of where you sit in relation to the continental breeding grounds. Heck, it's like deer here where I live...there are always tons of deer here.

As far as water, according to the farmer we stay with, there has been very good amounts of water in the area we hunt. all you have to do is go to the latest rainfall map

http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/maps/current/i ... erange=90d

click on ND down the left hand side and it pretty much tells the story for the last 90 days.


----------



## theodore

At this time of the year it often seems like there aren't many ducks around. When they molt they like to stay out of sight period. If Canada would ever get some early nasty weather we would have birds everywhere. The biggest nos. of ducks seem to be around for a week or so at deer hunting time.


----------



## shiawassee_kid

it's amazing anyone ever shoots a duck in north dakota by the sounds of this thread.

/sarcasm on

by the sounds of it, i better cancel my yearly run......cuz you know its so BAD out there. geeze, you know thats all we come to ND for is to slaughter and since you have NO water we can't slaughter....so heck, i'll just stay home and slaughter here.

/sarcasm off

some of you regulars on here really need to lighten up, your scaring the begeezus out new members. why so fricken negative all the time. relax.


----------



## barebackjack

just ducky said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think you guys would get tired of this same old topic. :eyeroll:
> 
> My favorite part is when hunters tell other hunters how they should hunt.
> 
> Personally, I don't hunt fields in ND because I fields hunt too much in MN. This will be my 10th year in ND, going for just 3 days. That is enough time to kill plenty of ducks. During those 10 years I've seen some dry years and wet years. I think 2003 was the worse from what I remember in terms of dry conditions. In 2003 I could walk our little marsh without getting my knees wet. Last year I could only walk in 10 feet before it was over my waders. If it's dry, that's a good and bad thing. I'll find out in a 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of my thinking as well. I've been going to ND since 1998, and yeah there have been wet and dry years. Thing ND residents don't understand is that even in a down year, the volume of birds there is much higher than where most of us come from. Just a fact of where you sit in relation to the continental breeding grounds. Heck, it's like deer here where I live...there are always tons of deer here.
> 
> As far as water, according to the farmer we stay with, there has been very good amounts of water in the area we hunt. all you have to do is go to the latest rainfall map
> 
> http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/maps/current/i ... erange=90d
> 
> click on ND down the left hand side and it pretty much tells the story for the last 90 days.
Click to expand...

That rainfall map isnt worth the computer screen its displayed on. Just because the rain fell from the sky doesnt mean it made it to the sloughs and potholes. Not when the ground was dry as a bone and soaked up every available drop.

Itd be a perfect year for a NR cap.


----------



## buckseye

> Just means they had a late hatch. A duck will renest if it loses its first clutch but it will not nest and hatch ducklings twice in the same year


No biggy but I disagree :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

> That rainfall map isnt worth the computer screen its displayed on. Just because the rain fell from the sky doesnt mean it made it to the sloughs and potholes. Not when the ground was dry as a bone and soaked up every available drop.


My thoughts exactly.

Its also very inaccurate in the amounts of rain that fell.

I love how those who are hundreds of miles away are expecting us to believe the maps and web links they post, as opposed to what we are actually seeing in our backyards. :eyeroll:

I took a drive last saturday to check on a number of hen houses our Delta Chapter placed this spring. I was literally depressed at the conditions I saw.
These are the same areas I have hunted for 20 plus years. Its not good.

For the record, Despite the conditions, I'll still be out hunting as will many of the others from all over the country. 
Personally I'm not reporting these condition to be negative, Just being realistic, and I'm tired of others telling me what I _should_ be seeing out my window.


----------



## cgreeny

dblkluk said:


> That rainfall map isnt worth the computer screen its displayed on. Just because the rain fell from the sky doesnt mean it made it to the sloughs and potholes. Not when the ground was dry as a bone and soaked up every available drop.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Its also very inaccurate in the amounts of rain that fell.
> 
> I love how those who are hundreds of miles away are expecting us to believe the maps and web links they post, as opposed to what we are actually seeing in our backyards. :eyeroll:
> 
> I took a drive last saturday to check on a number of hen houses our Delta Chapter placed this spring. I was literally depressed at the conditions I saw.
> These are the same areas I have hunted for 20 plus years. Its not good.
> 
> For the record, Despite the conditions, I'll still be out hunting as will many of the others from all over the country.
> Personally I'm not reporting these condition to be negative, Just being realistic, and I'm tired of others telling me what I _should_ be seeing out my window.
Click to expand...

Exactly, not trying to burst their bubbles here, but a post a few back about seeing the wet and dry years in the last 10 years, NO you havent seen anything. We have been in a wet cycle since the early 90's. This year is starting to remind me alot of the mid to late 80's. When some parts of our big refuges are going dry Im gonna tell people who are coming from many miles to hunt here. Just a little helpful advice, thats all, I sure wouldnt want to drive a 1000 miles and have mostly empty skies to shoot at! There are still birds in ND just maybe not the clouds that you are used too thats all.


----------



## buckseye

When migration starts you will see clouds of birds :lol: like you are used to.

It's ridiculous to think the birds suddenly fell off the planet. we will not detour what the birds have been doing since before we were ever here. They will migrate, they will reproduce, they will be hunted. Nothing has really changed except the puddle jumper folks don't have as many puddles to sneak up on. :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid

The reports are simply the state of moisture that we are in... I would hope that any negative comment from someone on a forum would not deter someone from enjoying the outdoors... but it makes giggle a little that people who ask for reports on waterfowl... where the migration is, did the cold front push the birds ... would be so negative towards the very same crowd that they ask about DRY Conditions... we are simply telling you the truth about THE HABITAT !!!

Again, we are not telling you not to come, but when you ask about the condition of the HABITAT... we are going to tell you what we are seeing. How is that any different than the questions about "How is the migration"... the fact is that if habitat is hurting we may not see the effect on the migration for a few years but there will no doubt be an effect. SORRY THAT WE CAN NOT GIVE YOU THE ANSWER YOU WANT...

Please refer to the many reports that have been produced by both conservation agencies and federal & state regulatory bodies stating a decline in habitat... less production + steady harvest = less birds PERIOD!!

So please, show a little grace when you want to contradict what we see in our backyards ... if we could have every pothole full of ducks we would...


----------



## dblkluk

Bravo northdakotakid...!! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Yup! :beer:

You guys asked for reports, and you got em, they aint good or what you wanted to hear, but thats the way it is. Anybody thats been coming here a meager 10 years has NOT seen dry. Considering our wet cycle started in '93.

And I think these dry conditions WILL affect the migration this year. We're gonna get birds (thats a given), but not for long, lack of water and hunting pressure will have them moved out of the area VERY quickly looking for greener pastures. Im betting its going to be WORSE than 2003, which has got to be the worst year so far since the wet cycle started.

Dont jump on the locals for telling it like it is. You can look at what the almighty internet says all you want looking for false hope, but until you get "boots on ground" here you arent getting the full picture.

I too would love to tell ya theres water and duckies everywhere, but thats not the way it is.


----------



## R y a n

shiawassee_kid said:


> it's amazing anyone ever shoots a duck in north dakota by the sounds of this thread.
> 
> /sarcasm on
> 
> by the sounds of it, i better cancel my yearly run......cuz you know its so BAD out there. geeze, you know thats all we come to ND for is to slaughter and since you have NO water we can't slaughter....so heck, i'll just stay home and slaughter here.
> 
> /sarcasm off
> 
> some of you regulars on here really need to lighten up, your scaring the begeezus out new members. why so fricken negative all the time. relax.


Let's revisit this thread in 3 months and look back at the actual season versus this speculation.

Then we'll see if the posts were sarcastic or realistic.

You'll soon see for yourself right?

Then we'll see if those in the wrong will step up, come back to this thread and admit that the others were right.

You'll have to tell us how Crow tastes come October/November ...


----------



## shiawassee_kid

R y a n said:


> shiawassee_kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing anyone ever shoots a duck in north dakota by the sounds of this thread.
> 
> /sarcasm on
> 
> by the sounds of it, i better cancel my yearly run......cuz you know its so BAD out there. geeze, you know thats all we come to ND for is to slaughter and since you have NO water we can't slaughter....so heck, i'll just stay home and slaughter here.
> 
> /sarcasm off
> 
> some of you regulars on here really need to lighten up, your scaring the begeezus out new members. why so fricken negative all the time. relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's revisit this thread in 3 months and look back at the actual season versus this speculation.
> 
> Then we'll see if the posts were sarcastic or realistic.
> 
> You'll soon see for yourself right?
> 
> Then we'll see if those in the wrong will step up, come back to this thread and admit that the others were right.
> 
> You'll have to tell us how Crow tastes come October/November ...
Click to expand...

agreed. Usually post before and after my hunts, good or bad. Last year i hit a big road block called the full moon...made things difficult but had some great hunts. Whether we shoot limits or not, we always have a great time out there. see you soon.


----------



## R y a n

shiawassee_kid said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shiawassee_kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing anyone ever shoots a duck in north dakota by the sounds of this thread.
> 
> /sarcasm on
> 
> by the sounds of it, i better cancel my yearly run......cuz you know its so BAD out there. geeze, you know thats all we come to ND for is to slaughter and since you have NO water we can't slaughter....so heck, i'll just stay home and slaughter here.
> 
> /sarcasm off
> 
> some of you regulars on here really need to lighten up, your scaring the begeezus out new members. why so fricken negative all the time. relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's revisit this thread in 3 months and look back at the actual season versus this speculation.
> 
> Then we'll see if the posts were sarcastic or realistic.
> 
> You'll soon see for yourself right?
> 
> Then we'll see if those in the wrong will step up, come back to this thread and admit that the others were right.
> 
> You'll have to tell us how Crow tastes come October/November ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed. Usually post before and after my hunts, good or bad. Last year i hit a big road block called the full moon...made things difficult but had some great hunts. Whether we shoot limits or not, we always have a great time out there. see you soon.
Click to expand...

I'm certain you will find some success. Noone has denied there will be shooting to be had by many. But it will be no bonanza, as many MANY places have dried up.

This will cause furher intense competition for spots, more contention, guys disrespecting each other, hunts messed up etc etc...

It will be way different this year, and everyone had better be prepared.

Dry conditions are always a precursor to less people coming, as the lack of available areas, reduces total pressure over time.

We saw the same thing back in the late 80's/early 90's... It's all a cycle.

Good luck to you.


----------



## buckseye

The only cycle I've seen is a bunch of city folks trying to be outdoorsman and when challenged they fold. Are you one?

Mr. Negative should be your puter name.! :lol: :stirpot:


----------



## northdakotakid

I hope everyone has great hunts...and great memories... 

Enough of the he said she said crap as little will change between now and when the season opens...

There has to be better things for us to argue about other than the weather, and especially the weather before the season even starts... sounds like a bunch of old women....


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I've always found this annual topic pretty humorous. To me if guys (NR or not) have the time to be on a computer asking about conditions/reports there must be that same quality time to do some real homework of his or her own on the same computer to figure out where and if there is water in North dakota.



> There has to be better things for us to argue about other than the weather, and especially the weather before the season even starts... sounds like a bunch of old women....


 :lol: Exactly
:beer: Have a good season all


----------



## fasteddie

Same goes for the ones who reply to junk like that. Just let it go.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I didn't realize that my honest report would get negative feedback. I didn't mean to open a can of worms...just calling it as I see it.

I think this thread has ran it's course.


----------

